# WI-FI



## Bobcoop103 (Dec 20, 2010)

My Kindle indicates that the signal strength is good but I'm unable to connect, I used the Amazon password but get the same message: WI-FI connection failed. Is there some way to clear passwords and start fresh?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Bob,

The password you need is for the Wi-Fi network you are trying to connect to.  This is not your Amazon password.

You need to get the password from the person or business that is operating the Wi-Fi network you are accessing.


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

What Elk said about the network password.

Also, and I could be wrong because I have a new K3 and a new in home Wi-Fi hot spot, so someone correct me if I am wrong ... but last night I was playing around with the network settings and found that the Kindle will only connect to a 2.4 GHz network and will not connect to a 5 GHz Wi-Fi network. In fact, the Kindle does not even find/see a 5 GHz network when scanning for a Wi-Fi network.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hidden_user said:


> What Elk said about the network password.
> 
> Also, and I could be wrong because I have a new K3 and a new in home Wi-Fi hot spot, so someone correct me if I am wrong ... but last night I was playing around with the network settings and found that the Kindle will only connect to a 2.4 GHz network and will not connect to a 5 GHz Wi-Fi network. In fact, the Kindle does not even find/see a 5 GHz network when scanning for a Wi-Fi network.


That's possible. I understand it's "b" and "g" compatible, but not "n". . . . . .


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's possible. I understand it's "b" and "g" compatible, but not "n". . . . . .


Actually, it works fine with "n" if that "n" is 2.4 GHz... "n" at 2.4 GHz is backward compatible with "g" and "b". The interface built into the Kindle is "g".

The problem comes in with the dual-band "n" and the 5 GHz option. 5 GHz will be nice, but at the moment few devices (phones, ebook readers, etc) will be compatible with them. I'm sure that will change as the next generation of WIFI products are developed.


----------

